
Introduction to Swift Intermediate Language [video] - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH-qIKOoKgA
======
alblue
Happy to answer any questions if there are any - the slides are based on
[https://speakerdeck.com/alblue/open-source-swift-2-under-
the...](https://speakerdeck.com/alblue/open-source-swift-2-under-the-hood).

The other Meetups at Swift London (if you're in the London area) are listed at
[https://www.meetup.com/swiftlondon/](https://www.meetup.com/swiftlondon/)

~~~
adamnemecek
Nice, I was hoping you'd show up. Did you do any perf testing with SIL? Can it
get to C speed?

~~~
alblue
Performance wasn't the aim of this presentation so it wasn't what I was
focussed on. But it's instructive to play around with functions to see what's
generated under the covers. For adding two numbers together, for example, it
can boil down to just a few x86 instructions. Since it compiles down to IL/IR
there is a lot of common optimisations from the LLVM/Clang tool chains that
are inherited for free. I would expect to see the performance improve over
time too.

------
adamnemecek
Does anyone here have any experience with using SIL? I'm particularly
interested in what speedups I'm looking at if I go the SIL route. My use case
is using this in internalRenderBlock and if it's possible to use SIL instead
of the weird Swift -> ObjC -> C++ dance that Apple uses in their AUHost
example

[https://developer.apple.com/library/content/samplecode/Audio...](https://developer.apple.com/library/content/samplecode/AudioUnitV3Example/Introduction/Intro.html)

------
speg
To be noted: this was from May 13, 2016 and discusses Swift 2.x

Swift 3 was released September 13, 2016.

~~~
adamnemecek
I don't think that the SIL has changed that dramatically. Or am I wrong?

~~~
alblue
The principles are still the same; some of the APIs that are called have been
renamed or had argument types changed but the SIL is mainly unchanged.

------
Techarid
Please subscribe my youtube channel
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZpB9h3PwNE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZpB9h3PwNE)

